# Brute cam chain tensioners



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

Is there a spec or a range for how many clicks the tensioners are out before its time to replace for stretched chains/worn guides? Could not find it in the service manual. Have noise coming from the cam chains, and was going to start with tensioners first since I saw folks having luck doing that. Pulled mine out and its at 7 notches from the reset/all the way in


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Set it back to the first one...ie all the way in, then install it. With a small rod or screwdriver push it in until it stops. Roll the engine a bit and push it again. Then pull it out and see how many knotches are left..and also check that the spring is baring enough pressure to move it out by reinstalling it and the cap while out. Sometimes the springs get weak.


----------



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

Just did that. The springs will fully extend the tensioners out of the bike. I got one more click out of the tensioners manually extending them. Still got the noise.. May pull the clutch off to see if its that echo'ing through the motor. But it really does sound like chains. Not looking good..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you make a sound clip of it and post so we can hear? The tensioner for the water pump/oil pump chain is kinda under the case. Might check that one.


----------



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

Brute noise - YouTube
Heres you a video of it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like hell....but, pull the primary off and start it. If it's gone, it's shoes.


----------



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

Finally got around to pulling the clutch off today. Definitely no change in noise.
Brute noise w/o clutch - YouTube


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking a tensioner bar has worn through to the metal somewhere. Time to re-chain it.


----------



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

Kinda what I was thinking.. Real common on the OHC ford motors too. Time to start tearing down :sad2:


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, that's horrible noise .


----------



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

I've heard brutes with knocking rod bearings. Just sounds totally different, much deeper noise if that makes sense. I really hope it is chains. I'll find out soon. Got most of it torn down. Just gotta pull the side cover now..


----------



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

I would say that's an issue...
Brute chains - YouTube


----------



## gater (Jun 9, 2015)

same thing mine did when i got in to it at least its an easy fix


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...well, it goes to prove.. tensioners can only go so far.. that's the one thing I dislike about these...too many chains..


----------



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

Got all the chains and such ordered for it. Now to throw chains in it and ride, Or tear down farther and do HC pistons and possibly a cam.. I mean I am already this far.. Don't really wanna mess with jetting it again. Would the gains even be worth it?


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

camshaft said:


> Got all the chains and such ordered for it. Now to throw chains in it and ride, Or tear down farther and do HC pistons and possibly a cam.. I mean I am already this far.. Don't really wanna mess with jetting it again. Would the gains even be worth it?


The gains are Definitely worth it, especially if you've already got it torn down. A standard bore added almost 20 rwhp to my modded Pre motor-worked bike. It's like a different machine.


----------



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

I may end up doing that then. Would I be shooting myself in the foot if I did HC pistons without a cam? As in would I see much more gains just doing pistons without cams?


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

camshaft said:


> I may end up doing that then. Would I be shooting myself in the foot if I did HC pistons without a cam? As in would I see much more gains just doing pistons without cams?


From what I understand, you will see some gains from just HC pistons, but it's the cams that really make the power. HC pistons with good cams and HD valve springs really wake these bikes up.


----------

